# King of the Hammers 2013



## ME87 (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I'll be heading out for 8 days into Johnson Valley as a vendor and to find out who will be crowned King of the Hammers 2013. With a field of over 100 top notch rigs it should be a race to remember this year. 

My sleeping quarters this year. A vast improvement over the bed of my truck and the "nice" camping trailer I made in years past lol. I also have the RZR this year to put around in and have fun







Leading the convoy will be our flagship






followed up by another Dodge 3500 with a toy hauler and a car trailer behind that. 

I'll post up more pictures as I take them. Here's a few shots from previous years.


----------



## ME87 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## MarkWood (Feb 2, 2013)

i wish i lived close enough to get involved with that!


----------



## havasu (Feb 3, 2013)

I went to dinner with a friend last night who told me he was invited to help pit a friend's car there. Sounds like it's going to be a great time for you both!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 3, 2013)

I think this just went on the bucket list.


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> I think this just went on the bucket list.



When are you coming out, the Hammers are about 25 minutes from my mountain house.:rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 4, 2013)

You going up to hang with ME while he's there?


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm here now.


----------



## ME87 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll be there in about 3 hours


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2013)

Are you coming in through 29 palms or through Barstow then Lucerne Valley?


----------



## ME87 (Feb 4, 2013)

29 palms route


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice, let me know if you need anything.


----------



## ME87 (Feb 4, 2013)

Appreciate it very much.  Thank you


----------



## ME87 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well I had to make an early departure so I missed the race today, but I did get to have some fun and check out all the cars. I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 8, 2013)

Chris said:


> Nice, let me know if you need anything.



Yep, we need pics...


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2013)

So how was it and why did you leave early?


----------



## ME87 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry, it was a crazy weekend and I've been playing catch up at work as well. Had to come home for a couple reasons, the biggest being that a couple key employees that we left back at the shop decided to take an early weekend so we didn't have anyone in a few key areas so I came back to steer the ship. 

I also broke the RZR Wed. night so it was down for the count which put a damper on things, but no big deal. Upgrade time! Gonna ditch the rear A-arms in favor of trailing arms like the new XP's have. That should cure some of the issues I've been having getting this thing to handle like it should. 

What's left of the passenger rear hub






 Wonderful China manufactured cast AL I'm sure

Our Base Camp









Hammer Town

















Every Man Challenge Winner





Dukes of Hazard Rally Fighter


----------



## havasu (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice pics Allen. I thought of you having fun there all weekend!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 13, 2013)

That reminds me of a trip to Talladega and watching something besides all left turns...


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess I missed out on this one, I haven't been out that way in a couple years even tho I have a house right down the road.


----------

